# OSLO | OperaKvarteret



## Þróndeimr

*OperaKvarteret*
*Bjørvika, Oslo - Norway*

OperaKvarteret is a phase of Oslo Fjordcity development (similar to Hamburg's Hafencity). The project involves a cluster of 12 buildings with offices,
housing and retail. Dark Arkitekter AS won the competition for the plan in 2003 with their design known as "Barcode". Several Norwegian and 
international architect groups are involved with the designs of each tower of Operakvarteret. The first building, PriceWaterhouseCoopers was 
completed in 2007. All buildings are expected to be completed by late 2014.

Model of the 2003 winning design, "Barcode".









Model showing the usage of the buildings of Operakvarteret.









Rendering showing the design of the 12 buildings in Operakvarteret.








From left to right: Price Waterhouse Coopers, KLP Bygget, Isfjellet, Visma Bygget, MAD Bygget (render not showing the final design)., DnB NOR Bygg
C, DnB NOR Bygg A, DnB NOR Bygg B, Barcode B13 A (render not showing the final design), Barcode B13 B (render not showing the final design), 
Barcode B13 C (render not showing the final design) and Barcode B13 F (render not showing the final design).

This is a rendering of the latest design (published Oct.12)




































This is a quick overview of all the 12 buildings in Operakvarteret. Its a presentation with a rendering of each building, 
starting from left to right looking at the rendering above.

PriceWaterhouseCoopers




































KLP Bygget
Building details (thread about KLP Bygget)



































Isfjellet
Building details (thread about Isfjellet)
















Illustration by MIR



















Visma Bygget
Building details (thread about Visma Bygget)
















Illustration by Placebo Effects



















MAD Bygget
Building details (thread about MAD Bygget)
















Illustration by eve images



















DnB NOR Bygg C
Building details (thread about DnB NOR Bygg C)
















Illustration by Placebo Effects



















DnB NOR Bygg A
Building details (thread about DnB NOR Bygg A)



































DnB NOR Bygg B
Building details (thread about DnB NOR Bygg B)



































Barcode B13 A
Building details (thread about Barcode B13 A)



































Barcode B13 B
Building details (thread about Barcode B13 B)



































Barcode B13 D
Building details (thread about Barcode B13 D)



































Barcode B13 F
Building details (thread about Barcode B13 F)


----------



## Þróndeimr

And the completed version of *PriceWaterhouseCoopers* as the first building in this complex.



















Latest construction update from *KLP-Bygget* dating early December 2008.


----------



## bobalania

I like it! It should create a good cluster. Where exactly is it?


----------



## Jakob

Wow! Damn sexy!


----------



## The other Dude

damn i wish they would have the guts to build such things in switzerland


----------



## krzysiu_

Great projects!


----------



## f.e.s.b.r.

amazing towers.. man it loks gorgeous


----------



## Imperfect Ending

those models are fugly but the renderings are great


----------



## Ni3lS

Great, something for Oslo.


----------



## Mr Bricks

Impressive!


----------



## new-sk

no doubt that oslo is the king of highrises among nordic countries!great projects!


----------



## 5993

Hopefully these building won't be hated by the Oslo public, like Postgirobygget is...


----------



## Aere

Beautiful!


----------



## shane453

Oslo's such a fast-growing city!


----------



## Þróndeimr

5993 said:


> Hopefully these building won't be hated by the Oslo public, like Postgirobygget is...


Well, there have never been more opposition against highrises in Norway than these buildings, the entire project have stopped and halted several times, though it will be built now. Too bad we won't see anything taller than 67m. Originally they wanted 1-2 highrises around 80m-110m.

Btw, welcome to the forums Sunnmøring, vi trenger fleir nordmenn på forumet! :cheers:



Imperfect Ending said:


> those models are fugly but the renderings are great


They were actually was popular among architecture magazines and got wide covarage outside Norway since it was somewhat something new. But of course, looks horrible compared to the actual highrises we're seen been built and designed right now.


----------



## Ingenioren

Nice! Here's more pics:

Here are the 2 first towers visible, the next will follow to the left.









Groundworks is going on for the whole plot, rest of the area will also be developped, and the highway will be demolished:









The model:









A few more renders:


----------



## michal a.

Great projects!  Good luck


----------



## redstone

Lovely designs!


----------



## dexter26

This project is no doubt needed for Oslo and I welcome it.

But even though I'm no huge enthusiast for scrapers _at all costs_ I think one or two good scrapers would be a nice addition to this development... Or somewhere quite close to it at least. Alternatively, a scraper adding more to the little "cluster" we got going with hotel Plaza and Postbygget.


----------



## dexter26

I'll add some more pics related to this!


















This pic was taken the day before the new Opera officially opened.









Walking on the 'roof' of the new Opera building.









Render of the new DnBNOR HQ in the barcode development.









This is an older "model" rendering, but the designs have changed since this was made.









Design for the "Isfjellet" (Ice mountain/hill) by Snøhetta. This original design has since been more or less scrapped, I think. Unfortunately the new design is considerably more bland hno:


----------



## Phobos

The quality of the buildings is impressive,though there could more space between them.They're too close to each other.


----------



## Þróndeimr

^^ the idea with the masterplan is to have them really close to eachother making the area very urban. Brilliant if you ask me when Norwegian cities really suck in urbanity, esp. quality urban areas.


----------



## Boogie

Wow! Most of them are very nice but some of them are just amazing! But they could be little higher...


----------



## marshol




----------



## valdano7007

Boogie said:


> Wow! Most of them are very nice but some of them are just amazing! But they could be little higher...


I personally think that the size of the buildings, that means not so tall, really helps them to scale themselves to the people living the area around them. If they were taller, the scale would have been lost and the buildings would seem distant to the outdoor users and passersby. I believe the scale is well thought in this project, the respect of the urban scale was well managed.


----------



## marshol

Yes, I also think the hight it ok for that area.


----------



## marshol

Webcam of Barcode:


----------



## Ingenioren

More pictures:


----------



## Amrafel

I like the architecture - much better than in bombastic super-duper arabian projects


----------



## stewartrama

best recent urban planning. this is such an awesome developement


----------



## marshol

Here are some fresh proposals of a new library and Munch museum in Oslo.


----------



## King-Krunch

Wow, some truly inspiring architecture. Congratulations Oslo!


----------



## Ingenioren

In the future:



















DnB-Nor HQ:



IceCheese said:


> New renders from Placebo Effects, originally brought to our attention by Mr. Love Architectur:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Construction expected to start later this year:cheers:


----------



## Puto

I love Nordic architecture, these are some great projects that Oslo got here.


----------



## regjeex

nice and unique....



Ingenioren said:


> Nice! Here's more pics:
> 
> Here are the 2 first towers visible, the next will follow to the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Groundworks is going on for the whole plot, rest of the area will also be developped, and the highway will be demolished:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The model:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few more renders:


----------



## bulletproof

Really nice project and beautiful pictures!


----------



## Shezan

it will be a beautiful place!


----------



## DiggerD21

Some of these buildings are really nice.



Ingenioren said:


> In the future:


That looks similar to the Hafencity development in Hamburg.


----------



## Jo

I've seen this before but didn't really see how great it is until now. Very inspiring architecture, makes me want to visit Oslo.


----------



## Ingenioren

View from Ekeberg:










From the medieval park:










Visma building:










The next buildings:










Closeup of Klp:










Pwc:


----------



## Urias

*Some pictures*

May be of interest

http://i741.photobucket.com/albums/xx52/Stralliken/Picture034.jpg

http://i741.photobucket.com/albums/xx52/Stralliken/Picture033.jpg

http://i741.photobucket.com/albums/xx52/Stralliken/Picture032.jpg

http://i741.photobucket.com/albums/xx52/Stralliken/Picture031.jpg


----------



## dexter26

Urias said:


> May be of interest


Thanks, but it's OK to post the pictures themselves as well


----------



## dexter26

whatever223 said:


> This is my fav, too.


It's a really interesting solution for the Central Station complex. Today the main Central Station building looks like this (at the main entrance - there's at least 4 more entrances):











... It was built around '79/80 or something. Which explains how hideous, boring and terrible it is. And also explains why I, and probably many others, are quite excited about this - finally updating the Oslo S Central Station!


----------



## JADI

Impressive architecture ... OperaKvarteret will look awesome when finished!


----------



## dj4life

Olso station is nice. Why should it be rebuilt?


----------



## Þróndeimr

*Please, take the Central Station discussion in this thread (New Oslo Central Station).*

And the other discussion in some skybar...


----------



## Ramses

Nice architecture. It will be an interesting quarter next to the station. Something like this would fit easily in my town also.


It's a shame this topic got so derailed. Some of the above posts should be deleted.


----------



## Ingenioren

*3/7-10*


----------



## fozzy

I think this looks great and ads a nice bit of density to the Oslo skyline!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Þróndeimr

A few pictures i took on July 23.

Price Waterhouse Coopers closest.



























KLP Bygget


















Visma Bygget


----------



## Þróndeimr

Two additional pictures of the last building, Visma Bygget.


----------



## Ramses

i like it


----------



## aarhusforever

Looks great :applause:


----------



## Ingenioren

Update:

5 buildings U/C at this point:



























*Mad*


















*Dnb A*


















*Dnb C*


















*Dnb B*




































:


----------



## Andre_idol

Thanks for the update


----------



## Þróndeimr

Some updated renderings.

Model of all the 12 buildings in Operakvarteret by usage.









Rendering showing all the 12 buildings in Operakvarteret.









Rendering showing the last phase of Barcode, the B13 plot which will room three highrise towers with apartments and shops.


----------



## Jo

That looks fantastic! Oslo really got a highrise area with good quality architecture there. The only thing I'm not crazy about is the long building/plot shapes.


----------



## Chad

Hi Jo!

kay:


----------



## HD

looking good. is the road tunnel open already?


----------



## Grauthue

HD said:


> looking good. is the road tunnel open already?


Yes. It's been open for about a month (?) now. Unfortunatly the road system around the tunnel isn't fully ready. Which means that some of the access routes are only temporary, and this causes a pretty bad congestion in the traffic in the city at the moment. It's supposed to get better in march when more of the surrounding roads are ready.


----------



## EricOlavsen

Isfjellet is such a beauty!



Þróndeimr said:


>


----------



## kopiluwak98

well i was looking for that


----------



## Galro

How it looks like now:

































_Pictures by Ingenioren. Taken from here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=641578&page=12_


----------



## Galro

_Moved. _

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=873494&highlight=tjuvholmen


----------



## Ingenioren

Tjuvholmen has it's own tread in this forum (altough not updated) too


----------



## Galro

Ingenioren said:


> Tjuvholmen has it's own tread in this forum (altough not updated) too


^^Ahh. I will move it over to there then.


----------



## Galro

Update:


Hurban said:


> 7. Februar 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


_Picture by Hurban. Taken from this tread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=72196157#post72196157_


----------



## northdiesel

Interesting article in Aftenposten titled "Oslos Oxford Street?" today regarding how much space should be allocated to shopping @ Operakvarteret. In Norwegian only, sorry. 

http://oslopuls.aftenposten.no/shopping/article498203.ece

Seemingly the debate amongst the Aftenposten users isn't about future shopping-areas, but the architecture of Operakvarteret itself. Sadly there's still a great deal of anti-height opinions, still referring to Barcode as "the wall." I wonder if these people would prefer the area to remain as it did throughout the 90's? Undeveloped, unpleasant and tragically sad - especially considering it's the city center. 

I for one find the proposition of adding further space dedicated to shopping welcome, as long as it doesn't "take over" too much of the quarter. Securing enough space for accommodation is more important as we want the area to remain alive after 5pm.


----------



## Galro

I really don't get why people bitch and moan about the architecture in this projects, when you have these two quite recently built boxes besides them:









http://www.bolseth.no/Referanser/Hotellogbolig/tabid/9045/language/nb-NO/Default.aspx

And next to it:









http://www.bjorvikakonferansesenter.no/beliggenhet.asp

It must be better to build something at least someone likes and which could gain Oslo some international recognizing (the Opera Quarter), rather than built something everyone hates (the two buildings above)?


----------



## Osloborger

*They're not so bad*

^^
I actually think that even the two examples above are way better that some other horrible buildings in Oslo. I guess its their central and exposed location that makes people judge these buildings so hard.


----------



## Galro

But consider where they are placed, the size and how recent they are, then I think they are quite horrible. That's how Barcode could have looked if some people got there way. Then we could start talking about a "wall".


----------



## Hurban

11. Feb











Sun setting... Taken from opera roof (obviously).

Hurb


----------



## Osloborger

*Thread location*

Why isn't this thread located in the Norway forum?


----------



## Þróndeimr

^^ in the Norway section we have a thread for each of the building projects in Operakvarteret.

This thread is meant for readers outside Norway and therefore located in the international section.


----------



## Ervin2

That is a bizarre collection of buildings. Looks cool anyway.


----------



## Galro

Þróndeimr said:


> Rendering showing the last phase of Barcode, the B13 plot which will room three highrise towers with apartments and shops.


And here's proposed facade materials for the same buildig:




























http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1010083&page=3

The plot consist of three buildings and I think each buildings gets different facade treatment.


----------



## safira218

redstone said:


> Lovely designs!


But even though I'm no huge enthusiast for scrapers at all costs I think one or two good scrapers would be a nice addition to this development... Or somewhere quite close to it at least. Alternatively, a scraper adding more to the little "cluster" we got going with hotel Plaza and Postbygget.


----------



## Galro

It worth mentioning that this buildings is currently pending for approval (unsure of long they have gotten in the proses) where postens old letter central lies:








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=708658

The highest building in Barcode (b13) will be 21 floors - Postgirobygget is 26 floors as a comparison. I think it would be weird with anything higher there. I prefer to have our highest buildings in the background.


----------



## dexter26

safira218 said:


> But even though I'm no huge enthusiast for scrapers at all costs I think one or two good scrapers would be a nice addition to this development... Or somewhere quite close to it at least. Alternatively, a scraper adding more to the little "cluster" we got going with hotel Plaza and Postbygget.


:bash: spammer, he stole a comment I gave a good while back! Clone...


----------



## Ingenioren

Galro said:


> The highest building in Barcode (b13) will be 21 floors - Postgirobygget is 26 floors as a comparison. I think it would be weird with anything higher there. I prefer to have our highest buildings in the background.


I prefere the original Barcode proposal where we had buildings up to 100m instead.


----------



## Galro

dexter26 said:


> :bash: spammer, he stole a comment I gave a good while back! Clone...


That explain something. I thought I had read the comment before, but I only found his when tried to search. 



Ingenioren said:


> I prefere the original Barcode proposal where we had buildings up to 100m instead.


The 21 floors building must be close to 100m? 

I disagree with you btw. I think Barcode turned out great due to it's urban and dense feeling that is almost unheard of elsewhere in the city. I would guess that they had put they buildings farer apart if they had gone higher. That would have ruined it imho.


----------



## Þróndeimr

Galro said:


> The 21 floors building must be close to 100m?
> 
> I disagree with you btw. I think Barcode turned out great due to it's urban and dense feeling that is almost unheard of elsewhere in the city. I would guess that they had put they buildings farer apart if they had gone higher. That would have ruined it imho.


The 21 floor building should be about 67m tall. Its a residential building, thats why more floors into the same height as DnB NOR Bygg A (67m and 17 floors) as an example.

And they would not have to put the buildings further away from each other if 2 or 3 buildings were to be 100m or close to. I think it would have been great to have a bit more variety in height, with some up to 100m. It would just have felt more urban and dense.


----------



## Galro

Þróndeimr said:


> The 21 floor building should be about 67m tall. Its a residential building, thats why more floors into the same height as DnB NOR Bygg A (67m and 17 floors) as an example.


That's impressively low. 


Þróndeimr said:


> And they would not have to put the buildings further away from each other if 2 or 3 buildings were to be 100m or close to. I think it would have been great to have a bit more variety in height, with some up to 100m. It would just have felt more urban and dense.


Put it this way: If more height had mean buildings farer apart then I'm against it, if it wouldn't then I'm not. If that makes any sense. 

I still think we should put our tallest buildings at the back though. I only wish we get more of them ...


----------



## Ingenioren

Even before Barcodeplan PBE worked on a concept with 100m buildings set back from the street, but with traditional city blocks facing the street.

Normal floor height for residential and hotels is 3,5m per floor, but 4m for offices. Sure it would be great to locate towers further into the city due to topography, but it is here the infrastructure is at it's best. Helsfyr could also host some taller buildings due to decent bus and metro coverage and location higher in the terrain...


----------



## Galro

When I said at the back or longer in the city, I was more thinking of Scweeigardsgate, Grønland and possible above the tracks at Oslo S in the future. I wouldn't say the infrastructure is any worse there ...


----------



## Ingenioren

Then it doesn't matter, does it? Since they would block the amfitheatre just as much these do


----------



## Galro

I think you have misunderstood me. I don't care about blocking the city, allthough I think we should try to keep natural "bridge" between the low blocks and the highrises in form of somewhat gradually increase in the heights of the buildings. 

I only feared they would have made plazas and parks everywhere if they had build Barcode higher, and then the urban feeling would have been lost. I have nothing against high buildings elsewhere as long as they have a well-thought of design.


----------



## Þróndeimr

Galro said:


> I think you have misunderstood me. I don't care about blocking the city, allthough I think we should try to keep natural "bridge" between the low blocks and the highrises in form of somewhat gradually increase in the heights of the buildings.
> 
> I only feared they would have made plazas and parks everywhere if they had build Barcode higher, and then the urban feeling would have been lost. I have nothing against high buildings elsewhere as long as they have a well-thought of design.


The original Barcode was just as urban and dense as it is today, but with two 100m tall buildings. So OperaKvarteret could have been taller! But don't get me wrong, OperaKvarteret is the probably the coolest and most urban projects in Norway ever! :cheers:


----------



## Þróndeimr

The last building to be completed in OperaKvarteret is the easternmost building, a tiny 8 floor tall residential building. Don't have much info or renderings yet, but this is how it looks like. Designed by a-lab.

First page of this thread has also been completely renewed.


----------



## katia72

Þróndeimr said:


> The last building to be completed in OperaKvarteret is the easternmost building, a tiny 8 floor tall residential building. Don't have much info or renderings yet, but this is how it looks like. Designed by a-lab.
> 
> First page of this thread has also been completely renewed.


OMG :-(


----------



## Þróndeimr

^^ why the :-( ? I think that one looks really cool!


----------



## Galro

I think it looks just weird. Like a modern art project. I hope it will grow on me though. The design is final?


----------



## Þróndeimr

^^ its not the final design since its still some years to construction starts, but don't expect it to look far from that.


----------



## Galro

At least it something different then. Do you know how it will looks like on the backside (the side facing the rest of barcode)? I couldn't even locate the building on A-labs homepage.
:nuts:


----------



## Þróndeimr

^^ the project is still only available on some Oslo kommune pdf document, here.

Not many details yet, this describe the look of the building the best.


----------



## Galro

^^ That explain it. Thanks for finding it though. Still unsure about it ...


----------



## Ingenioren

Just want to clear up that it's not a residential building, but office...


----------



## Þróndeimr

^^ i wrote residential yet knowing it was office! :nuts:


----------



## northdiesel

*March 16th updates*

Took a stroll through the projects this afternoon, thought I'd share with you a few pics of the recent developments! 


















































































































Can't wait until they start work on Isfjellet, do we know when further construction is set to begin? Also noticed construction of the third concrete tower on DnbNor B. They're also pouring concrete on the base of MAD. 

Great day in Oslo!


----------



## Galro

Great pictures, although slightly on the small side. You don't have them in bigger resolutions? 

Not sure what I look most forward to. Stands between Isfjellet, Mad or Darks DnB Nor building.


----------



## northdiesel

My bad - hope they're a bit better now. What's average size for such images? 1024*768? Given the location of my new apartment I hope to contribute with more images over the coming months


----------



## Ingenioren

Much appreciated! Isfjellet will start going up during the end of summer


----------



## Galro

A update posted by Ingenioren on the 22nd of March. Here is the original post: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=308630&page=3


Ingenioren said:


>


----------



## koc12hi

Really superb and amazing work done near to be complete
i like this effort


----------



## Ingenioren

3/13 buildings are complete... 5 buildings u/c.


----------



## Galro

The square where the bridge meets Barcode have started to take shape.


----------



## northdiesel

*RE:*

Wow that's quite nice! Love the brickwork


----------



## Galro

Two new renders of the MAD-building.


----------



## northdiesel

Have to say I love the lighting on the new bridge. Nice touch


----------



## Galro

Have it opened?


----------



## MetrOslo

Galro said:


> Have it opened?


Yes!


----------



## MetrOslo

Look what i found:


----------



## Galro

^^That's the "master plan" made by Oslo Byes Vel or Byens Fornyelse and should not be taken serious. I mean, a fake "old" town in wood? How kitsch wouldn't that have been? 
:nuts:


----------



## Galro

I don't think these renders have been posted yet. They show how the area between the Opera and Barcode/Opera Quarter is supposed to look like when it's done. I'm not sure if the design of the city blocks themself are just placeholders to give a feeling of the urban context they are placing in or if they are real design, but either way it should give you a feeling of how it's going to be developed into. 





































They where originally posted at the 1st of February here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=71794681&postcount=1818


----------



## Galro

Posted by Ingenioren: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=641578&page=13


Ingenioren said:


> I guess all who pays attention to the webcam has seen it's now topped out on the first building..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... That bridge is the best place to do trainspotting :cheers:


----------



## Galro

Foundations works on the MAD building:


marshol said:


> 23.04.11
> 
> A little progress since last update.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=847204&page=4



A update on the white bridge crossing the train tracks at Oslo S. OBS: 


marshol said:


> 23.04.11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still some work to do!


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=102067&page=96



A picture from the newly open pedestrian bridge crossing Oslo S. The developments you see in the background are part of the recently started Sørenga master plan: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=972196&page=7


marshol said:


> 23.04.11


----------



## Galro

We have started to demolishing of the old bridge leading in to the city.








http://www.ostkantavisa.no/kultur/river-gratisbrua-oyafestivalen-kan-fa-storre-plass-1.6196878


----------



## Galro

A old warehouse who soon will meet it's destiny.


Ingenioren said:


> Closer look at the doomed warehouse:



Here is how far we have gotten with the staircase-shaped building.


Ingenioren said:


> I would really like to see some steel on the 2nd building now....



The highrise row as seen from Sørenga.


Ingenioren said:


> Western promenade:



... And two additional angles:


Ingenioren said:


>


All updates are by Ingenioren this time too. They have been taken from different treads in the Norwegian sub-forum.


----------



## krkseg1ops

Excellent cluster!


----------



## Galro

Some scans of the technical document showing the facade on Dnb Nor B (the staircase shaped building).


----------



## hella good

Yes, its looking fabulous! Great additions to my favorite European city  I like the fact that the variations in the facades keep each building looking very individual


----------



## SelectYourLifestyle

I visited Oslo earlier this year. Really nice city were I felt at home. Many similarities with Amsterdam in terms of contemporary architecture.


----------



## IceCheese

Fresh renders of the final part of the project: 



Mr. Love Architectur said:


> VERY BIG NEWS! Finally the last building step of Operakvarteret in Barcode will be up for sale imminently! out now on Finn.no (pictures from there).
> 
> 1 and tallest apartment building in the last step, so 2 steps will therefore be coming out later in this latest step.


----------



## Boscorelli

*Edit* followed a link and ended outside the Norway forum which I had no intention too, so my post here is deleted.


----------



## ibense

^^ Georgeous! Designs are cool, stylish and modern. I love the grass on the roofs.


----------



## Þróndeimr

Bigger rendering of all the final designs in OperaKvarteret.








Illustration by OSU


----------



## MetrOslo

Why are the buildings in front of the Barcode so ugly? They look like buildings from the communistic era. Boring with no design.


----------



## hella good

This is such an amazing area that has been created for Oslo, I visited in 2010 and fell in love with the city straight away, Ive been following the developments ever since. I love the diversity of design these buildings have


----------



## Þróndeimr

MetrOslo said:


> Why are the buildings in front of the Barcode so ugly? They look like buildings from the communistic era. Boring with no design.


Its because they haven't been designed yet, their just volumes yet


----------



## MetrOslo

Þróndeimr said:


> Its because they haven't been designed yet, their just volumes yet


Oh, i didn't know. Do you think they will be as spectacular as the barcode buildings? I guess they won't be any higher than the volumes rendered? And will they be both offices and apartments?


----------



## murphyABCD

wow,nice pictures.What I wanna know is that why name "Barcode B13"?


----------



## IceCheese

murphyABCD said:


> wow,nice pictures.What I wanna know is that why name "Barcode B13"?


The quarter has no official name yet. B13 is the name in the regulation plan. We call it "Lund Hagem-kvaratalet" locally, as it is the name of the architect.


----------



## OnTheNorthRoad

Time for an update here as well, posting Icecheese's photos from earlier today:



IceCheese said:


> I decided to climb up on the old Bispelokket for a few shots I will never get to do over again. Bare with me if I've made some repetetive ones:lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The site of the mysterious Barcode X:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagening the future DEg:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bar's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And again :drool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Traffic on the new Fv4:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking over to Sørenga. So amazing I had to move my tag for better view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again DEg. Only 1 and a half year now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On my way down, looking over to ol' Oslo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing Isfjellet, as it hangs over Trelastgata. Nice detail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The intersection of Nylandsveien and DEg. Notice Akerselva is visible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up Isfjellet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not done towards KLP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only crack missing towards Visma:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the Barcode-passage. I wonder if the shopping route will ever have anything in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bike-racks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This area is soooo good for photos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAD not as finished on the east side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy with the camera :nuts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What in the distance?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yepp, it's Borgen. Also going to be a short-lived view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing this area covered by some of the _real_ photographers on this forum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DNB B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facade almost done, only apartment area left:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of DNB B's controversial facade. The stone looks great by itself, but it is a large building:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, I'm moving along:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lund Hagem barely above ground:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for watching!


----------



## Þróndeimr

MAD building / MAD arkitekter
http://www.archdaily.com/344920/mad-building-mad-arkitekter/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter









© Jiri Havran









© Jiri Havran









© Jiri Havran









© Jiri Havran









© Jiri Havran









© Jiri Havran









© Jiri Havran









© Jiri Havran


----------



## city_thing

Oslo's developments (this one and Tjuvholmen - is that how you spell it?) are really inspirational. Normally such large scale developments are done on a really large scale, with huge skyscrapers. It's interesting to watch this unfold on a human scale with smaller buildings and a layout reflecting the rest of Oslo. Such a high quality is being used, it's really fantastic. I think these developments are the best in Europe.

Is there any news of the modernisation of Oslo Central Station?


----------



## timo9

Þróndeimr said:


> MAD building / MAD arkitekter
> http://www.archdaily.com/344920/mad-building-mad-arkitekter/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © Jiri Havran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © Jiri Havran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © Jiri Havran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © Jiri Havran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © Jiri Havran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © Jiri Havran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © Jiri Havran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © Jiri Havran


:cheers: What's a great design! i'm really fall in love!


----------



## Galro

Oslo looks gorgeous at night! by dyorex, on Flickr


----------



## IceCheese

city_thing said:


> Oslo's developments (this one and Tjuvholmen - is that how you spell it?) are really inspirational. Normally such large scale developments are done on a really large scale, with huge skyscrapers. It's interesting to watch this unfold on a human scale with smaller buildings and a layout reflecting the rest of Oslo. Such a high quality is being used, it's really fantastic. I think these developments are the best in Europe.
> 
> Is there any news of the modernisation of Oslo Central Station?


(2 weeks later...)
Unfortuneatly, there still are no news here. The railroad company is uncertain on how they will make a new railtunnel through downtown, and a decission isn't expected until 2015.


----------



## Galro

MetrOslo said:


> Oh, i didn't know. Do you think they will be as spectacular as the barcode buildings? I guess they won't be any higher than the volumes rendered? And will they be both offices and apartments?


Renders of how these building may look:


----------



## Galro

Bicycle stands by B.Melsom, on Flickr


Grid and sky by mmartinsson, on Flickr


----------



## IceCheese

^^Cool the guy behind oif was allowed on top of the DNB-building! Probably one hell of a view up there


----------



## Galro

^^ I guess it is something like this (only a render though):


----------



## Galro

El_Greco said:


> They did archaeological excavations on the site? Interesting!


Yes, they are required by law as IceChesse mentioned on the previous page. The found the remains of 15 individual ships and some thousands other times. Some info from the official page with proper marketing speech: 



> One of the boats uncovered from the archaeological diggings in OperaKvarteret will be put on public display in the new head quarter of the Norwegian bank DnB NOR.
> 
> The Savings Bank Foundation DNB has donated 5 M NOK to restore the boat and to make it ready for display to a wide audience. The bank has entered into an agreement with the Norwegian Maritime Museum which has given its consent to letting the boat have a permanent home in the bank.
> 
> - “We find it important to safeguard this cultural gem in our bank. The donation from the Savings Bank Foundation makes it possible for us to take care of the boat to the benefit of the Norwegian society, our customers and employees”, says Managing Director Liv Fiksdahl of DNB.
> 
> Vice executive of OSU, Thor Thoeneie, is very satisfied with this solution.
> 
> - “As developer for the entire excavation and construction for the whole Opera Quarter, we see this as a natural part of our role as a responsible urban developer”, he underlines.
> 
> As many as 15 boats together with thousands of items originating from the 14th and the 15th century have been dug out in connection with the development of OperaKvarteret. During the excavations in Bjørvika, it was also discovered traces after plans for developing a larger settlement in the harbour area. All findings can be dated to a period prior to the big city fire in 1624, when the ancient Oslo was laid in ruins. The archaeological exploration in Bjørvika is the most important of its kind ever to take place in Norway.


http://osu.no/eng/shopping-culture/maritime-history/


----------



## Galro

Slartibartfas said:


> I said it before I say it again: Oslo is currently the place with the most impressive modern developments. Its not just a single project it seems all those seaside projects maintain that high level. I love the great variation of facades.


I created a own tread for the project here with more informatin as I thought there might be some interest in it: 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1647670


----------



## Galro

New and old by Bent Tranberg










Oslo by night by  Jeppe Ruud


----------



## Galro

I found a cool looking picture of these bike-shaped bike racks too.









Tour de France by  Arne Julius Berdal


----------



## Galro

They come have quite far at laying down the stones to the sidewalk.


















I suspect that the open holes will be filled with trees, bushes and grass.









Further archaeological excavations:









The hammer-shaped apartment tower have started to rise:









Source: http://osloiforandring.origo.no/


----------



## Galro

^^ The last picture is of these buildings to the right here (next to the minecraft mountain look-alike):


----------



## Galro

View From Opera House by Lian Jim Keu


----------



## Galro

Øyafestivalen 2013 by morten f, on Flickr


----------



## Galro

Building In Progress by a.rutherford1, on Flickr


----------



## Galro

The street in front:


























http://osloiforandring.origo.no/?ref=checkpoint


----------



## Galro

Galro said:


> Yes, they are required by law as IceChesse mentioned on the previous page. The found the remains of 15 individual ships and some thousands other times. Some info from the official page with proper marketing speech:
> 
> 
> http://osu.no/eng/shopping-culture/maritime-history/


And now the found the foundations to a old forge too. 









http://osloiforandring.origo.no/?ref=checkpoint


----------



## Galro

Oslo at Night by Dominik Schröder


----------



## Galro

http://osloiforandring.origo.no/


----------



## Galro

Oslo barcode skyline by Helge Carlsen, on Flickr


----------



## Galro

22 August, 21.09 by Ti.mo, on Flickr


----------



## Galro

http://www.flickr.com/photos/amputasjon/9646910307/sizes/l/


----------



## Galro

IMG_3915.jpg by Ulf Norgren, on Flickr


IMG_3917.jpg by Ulf Norgren, on Flickr


IMG_3919.jpg by Ulf Norgren, on Flickr


IMG_3906.jpg by Ulf Norgren, on Flickr


----------



## Galro

Barcode September 2013-11 by Yngvar, on Flickr


Barcode September 2013-14 by Yngvar, on Flickr


----------

